# Dog walking



## Linda duke (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone need their dog walking? I've just moved to heelands and I love dogs but where I live I'm not allowed to have one. Would love the exercise so would benefit both me and the dog. Please leave a message. X


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, I live in Cambridgeshire, so can't help! Have you tried putting an ad up in a newsagents or on gumtree or somewhere?

I really feel for you, my OH and myself moved out of our last house just so we could get our pup!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Linda duke said:


> Anyone need their dog walking? I've just moved to heelands and I love dogs but where I live I'm not allowed to have one. Would love the exercise so would benefit both me and the dog. Please leave a message. X


Get in touch with your local rescue. They are always looking for dog walkers


----------



## Amosjoe (Apr 16, 2012)

*Dog walking?*
I want to do dog-walking as a side job for a little extra cash. I need to know from experienced dog-walkers how to get started, what to charge, and what exactly the job description is?


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

What qualifications do you have to be a dog walker?


----------



## SueBoo (Apr 24, 2012)

Shame your not in North Yorkshire as I would have taken you up.

What qualifications would you expect them to have Andromeda?


----------



## Scottjack (Apr 26, 2012)

Dog walking?
I would like to start a dog walking business for the summer.Does anyone have any good tips to get it going?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Linda duke said:


> Anyone need their dog walking? I've just moved to heelands and I love dogs but where I live I'm not allowed to have one. Would love the exercise so would benefit both me and the dog. Please leave a message. X


If you are talking about doing this on a voluntary basis, you could try local rescues or even kennels. You could also look out for disabled or elderly people who have dogs and ask if they need any help. You would have to be very tactful about that one though.

If you are talking about doing it as a business, it needs to be set up properly with third party liability insurance, advertising, and details of the owner's vet and stuff. There is a lot more to walking dogs than just being on one end of a lead; they all have different foible and traits.

TO THE TWO American posters who are just trying to get their links in, I would suggest you go find a US dog walkers forum as the whole thing would be completely different.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I would agree with the posts about volunteering at dog rescues first, you need to be able to show that you have experience and are reliable. Not to mention the fact that you could get some clients from the re-homed dogs.

This link Animal Sanctuary in Heelands - Yell.com business search results takes you to a page and shows the dog rescues in your area.

It is a bit of a catch 22 positon, you need to spend money to make money...and insurance is a MUST as well as advertising!

So if it is something you want to do and feel you have the right amount of experience and research then you need to jump in with both feet. If you only dip your toe in, you probably wont get many clients..which could lead you to giving up before you get started.

I have noticed LOTS of threads on here giving advice about setting up, so if you have some time i would look through them 

Hope that helps 

Jenni


----------

